# Livestream (by decimate) (Arthas 25 heute abend!)



## Lashar (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed-Gemeinde,

Das hier ist der offizielle decimate-Livestream-Thread. In diesem Thread könnt ihr euch über unseren Livestream, eventuelle Flames usw., unterhalten. ;-)

Doch was ist decimate? decimate ist eine auf dem Realm Mannoroth heimische Raidgilde, die es sich zum Ziel gemacht hat, das maximale an Fortschirtt unter der Einhaltung humaner Raidzeiten zu erreichen.
Seit einiger Zeit streamen wir jeden Raid, den wir ausführen, auf unserer Homepage. Jeder der möchte ist herzlich dazu eingeladen sich unseren Livestream anzugucken, sowohl aktive WoW-Spieler, die vieleicht selber raiden und sich einfach nur den ein oder anderen Kniff in bestimmten Encountern angucken, als auch Leute die nicht mehr oder noch nie gespielt haben und sich das ganze einfach nur mal so angucken wollen.
Um zum Liveraid zu gelangen klickt einfach auf den unten aufgeführten Link. Dieser wird euch direkt auf unsere Homepage verlinken. Für gewöhnlich sollte der Livestream während der Raidzeiten auf der Hauptseite aufgeführt sein, sollte dem nicht so sein, wählt einfach den Tab "Live Raids" im linken Navigations-Kästchen an. Dort ist der Livestream auf jedenfall immer anzutreffen.

Im Moment haben wir zwei verschieden PoV's (Point of View's / Sichtweisen) anzubieten:

- Mage   			- Lashaa (Meine Wenigkeit)
- Holy Paladin    - Neea  (Siddious wenn nicht Neea)

In Zukunft sind noch einige andere Streams (hauptsächlich etwas aus Sicht einer Tank-Klasse) geplant. Wenn dies soweit ist, wird das ganze hier angekündigt.

Unsere Raid- und somit auch Streamzeiten sind:
Montag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Sonntag jewails von 19.00-23.00Uhr (CEST).
Geraidet wird ICC25 und PdOK25 evtl auch PdK25/Ulduar25 (HM's) und VoA (Earth, Wind & Fire).
Auch einen 10er Raid gibt es zu sehen, dieser findet Sonntags ab 15Uhr statt, wird allerdings im Laufe der Zeit seinen Zeitpunkt ändern und nicht (immer) auf der Hauptseite anzutreffen sein.

Zu guter letzt noch ein kleines FAQ zum Stream, welches ihr bevor ihr fragt, einfach lesen solltet, einige Fragen werden hierdurch sicher geklärt werden. 

1. F: Wie komme ich zum Livestream?
    A: Klickt einfach auf den unten angeführten Link "Zum Stream". Von dort aus werdet ihr direkt auf unsere HP und wärhend des Raid somit zum Stream weitergeleitet.

2. F: Macht der noch was oder ist der einfach AFK?
    A: Nehmt bitte Rücksicht darauf, dass aus Setupgründen nicht immer jeder Streamer in der Instanz sein kann. Dafür haben wir mehrere Streams anzubieten, einer wird sicherlich immer raiden, schaut euch einfach um.

3. F: Wie kann ich mit euch Kontakt aufnehmen?
    A: Am besten hier im Forum bzw im decimate-Forum. Natürlich wird es nicht zu verhindern sein, dass uns auch Leute ingame anwisphern, allerdings bitten wir euch die im Raid zu unterlassen. Es ist echt nervig und ablenkent, wenn man permanent von Level 1 Chars mit dem Name Blablub oder Dumdidum angeschrieben wird. Wir bitten euch daher aufgrund der Konzentration dies zu unterlassen, ihr seit schließlich hier um euch einen erfolgreichen Raid anzugucken und kein dummes rumgewipe zu sehen.

4. F: Der Stream ist offline... kommt der wieder?
    A: Wenn der Stream mal offline sein sollte, sollte er im Normalfall wenige Minuten später wieder online sein, habt Geduld und schaut euch einen anderen Streamer von uns an.

5. F: Wo ist der Sound?
    A: Der Sound ist derzeit deaktiviert. Warum? Der Stream-Client hat ein Problem damit einzelne Programmsounds zu filtern. So ist es uns nur möglich zum WoW-Sound zusätzlich noch das Ventrilo zu streamen. Sollten wir uns entscheiden das ganze durchzuführen sagen wir Bescheid. Derzeit ist dies nicht geplant und somit gibt es keinen Sound. Macht euch einfach Musik nebenbei an, tut uns Leid.

6. F: Gibt es sowas wie einen Chat?
    A: Nein, im Moment nicht, aber es ist ein Chat im Gespräch. Spamt die Shoutbox voll wenn ihr unbedingt wollt.

Sollten weitere Fragen auftreten scheut euch nicht zu fragen, wir beißen nicht.

So genug gelabert, hier gehts zum Stream:

*ZUM STREAM*



Die ganze Gilde decimate wünscht euch viel Spaß beim zuschauen.


----------



## neeeeea (17. Januar 2010)

gleich gehts los :>


----------



## Frostwyrmer (17. Januar 2010)

Livestream kanns leider nich bis in die schweiz senden (obwohl ich nur 20km von konstanz entfernt wohne...)
viel spass für alle die zusehn können und viel glück beim raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floppy13 (17. Januar 2010)

Hmm, hab leider nurn schwarzes Bild, außer wenn ich auf pause klick, dann kommt ein bild, aber sobald ich wieder auf play drücke, kommt wieder en schwarzes bild >.O


----------



## Sèv! (17. Januar 2010)

Mannoroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir geht der Stream auch nicht


----------



## Noxiel (17. Januar 2010)

Bei mir schon und ich sitze in Holland.


----------



## Mirano (17. Januar 2010)

bei mir läufts super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gz zum kill übrignes^^


----------



## Maddel (17. Januar 2010)

Kann leider auch nichts sehen. Nur den Hintergrund und ein kleines Kreuzchen oben links. 

EDIT: Im Firefoy klappts jetzt!^^


----------



## Skyler93 (17. Januar 2010)

klappt einwand frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe jeder kanns sehen, hab schon die letzen paa mal reingeguckt, seid echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider hab ich kaum Zeit, deswegen werd ich nicht zugucken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (17. Januar 2010)

bei mir gehts wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gz auch von mir^^


----------



## Skyler93 (17. Januar 2010)

gz


----------



## Kordon (17. Januar 2010)

Ich finds echt gut, aber mit Ton zb von eurem TS wäre es noch toller.


----------



## zerre (17. Januar 2010)

nette idee ! auf sowas muss man erst mal kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. Januar 2010)

Läuft auch super....hoffe die failen net an den valkyren ^^


----------



## Sheed (17. Januar 2010)

Nein, gibt kein Vent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenfluch (17. Januar 2010)

cool endlich kann ich auch mal zugucken


----------



## Schustrij (17. Januar 2010)

wie viel trys haben die noch und warum gibt es kein sound ?


----------



## Lo1 (17. Januar 2010)

wieviele trys habt ihr noch? kann die zahl oben nich erkennen

edit: ah da beim pala kann ichs erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osamne (17. Januar 2010)

50 Try´s wenn wir es nicht verkacken machen wir wie letzte Woche einen Insainty run.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich sehe garnichts das einzige was vor mir ist, ist ein schwarzes Fenser wo der Pause Knopf drauf ist und der Lautstärke Regler.


----------



## PiaMarie (17. Januar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Also ich sehe garnichts das einzige was vor mir ist, ist ein schwarzes Fenser wo der Pause Knopf drauf ist und der Lautstärke Regler.



hmmm komisch konnte alles sehen


----------



## Sheed (17. Januar 2010)

Lashars PC hat sich kurzzeitig verabschiedet, geht gleich wieder online.


----------



## Dropz (17. Januar 2010)

es geht endlich bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich kann diesmal leider nicht ganz gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (17. Januar 2010)

nein nich chat ausblenden!


----------



## Dropz (17. Januar 2010)

Ist die HPS eig bei 3 oder bei 30 k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Mirano (17. Januar 2010)

schade schade^^


----------



## ipercoop (17. Januar 2010)

oh fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordxanatos (17. Januar 2010)

mich würde ma interessieren warum du auch ohne ae dmg auf andere adds machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben da magier iwas?
wenn ja wusst ich davon nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neeeeea (17. Januar 2010)

Trauriger Meleebubble fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Glück hab ich das Achievement schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floppy13 (17. Januar 2010)

Hmm, bei mir wills einfach nich klappen ... immer en schwarzes bild, außer ich klick auf pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (17. Januar 2010)

viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirano (17. Januar 2010)

knapp knapp


----------



## ibbi (17. Januar 2010)

uh der anub try eben


durchnuken klappt net immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crithappenz (17. Januar 2010)

nochmal viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetz packts ihr ^^
nur mal so ne frage aber was ist ein "meleebubble fail"?
mfg ^^


----------



## Sheed (17. Januar 2010)

Jo, war leider ne' falsche Ansage vom Offi. Jetzt klappt es! :-)


----------



## Dropz (17. Januar 2010)

es macht sogar mir als zuschauer angst wenn ich die winzigen lebensbalken im grid sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (17. Januar 2010)

laaaag


----------



## Dropz (17. Januar 2010)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (17. Januar 2010)

lordxanatos schrieb:


> mich würde ma interessieren warum du auch ohne ae dmg auf andere adds machst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





er macht einfach "lebende bombe" auf jedes der 4 adds = glaub über 12sec lang schaden aufs add und dann explodierts und macht bei jedem mob im umkreis von X metern schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (17. Januar 2010)

is grad eh delaaay und sid macht kein schaden! und stance auch net die sollen mal finger ziehn!!!


----------



## Dropz (17. Januar 2010)

außerdem kommt da doch viel Blizzard runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirano (17. Januar 2010)

gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (17. Januar 2010)

na gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (17. Januar 2010)

gz!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crithappenz (17. Januar 2010)

gz =)


----------



## Dropz (17. Januar 2010)

sind das nun eig 3k oder 30k hps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## neeeeea (17. Januar 2010)

da warens grad 3k, und beim Kill ca. 8k HPS


----------



## pie (17. Januar 2010)

was des oder kommt noch was ansinsten gz und hauta


----------



## neeeeea (17. Januar 2010)

alles clear :x


----------



## Gerti (17. Januar 2010)

Alliseite ist auf Mannoroth viel cooler, wir haben jetzt Ironik! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (17. Januar 2010)

Danke an alle. :-)



Gerti schrieb:


> Alliseite ist auf Mannoroth viel cooler, wir haben jetzt Ironik!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Herzlichen Glückwusch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle die nicht wissen wer Ironik ist:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj33fi4Vimc


----------



## Maerad (18. Januar 2010)

Sheedkiller schrieb:


> Danke an alle. :-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihi, der wurd auf Hordeseite wohl zuviel geflamet - wenn er in nem Raid oder /2 aufgetaucht is, war gleich die Hölle los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw... decimate ... humane raidzeiten? 4x in der Woche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir is icc 25 (stamm ftw) und 10 schon hart zu orgen mit 2 kleinen Kindern - leider auch der Grund warum ich damals ned mit meinem Healschami zu euch bin :3


----------



## osamne (18. Januar 2010)

Huhu,

also vier Raidtage sind relativ human. Klar das du als Familienvater das nicht so siehst, ich denke aber die meisten Raider nehmen sich gerne vier Abende für ihr Hobby. 
Viele Gilden die auf unserem Niveau zocken, haben fünf bis sechs Raidtage, das wäre selbst für mich WoW Junk zuviel xD.

Wie heißt dein Schamane? 

edit: Wie wäre es denn mit einem Sticky???


----------



## neeeeea (18. Januar 2010)

ich finde 4 Raids auch human 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neeeeea (20. Januar 2010)

Heute gehts wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gewohnte Zeit gewohnter Ort! decimate.de


----------



## Hexenfluch (20. Januar 2010)

echt cool


----------



## Lashar (20. Januar 2010)

Invite läuft! Um 19:00 gehts los, vorraussichtlich ICC und serverbedingt auch das neue Viertel! (Wenns zusehr laggt, wohl ehr nich.)
Also gogo, einschalten!^^


----------



## neeeeea (20. Januar 2010)

Bevor Fragen aufkommen, ich werde erst ab Saurfang in die Instanz gehen somit werde ich wohl AFK vor der Ini warten.


----------



## Lashar (20. Januar 2010)

Ich bin wieder ersatzbank, kA wann ich reinkomme, lasst euch - wie letzte woche - überraschen... .


----------



## osamne (20. Januar 2010)

Nun sind beide Streamer im Raid.


----------



## osamne (20. Januar 2010)

Wir sind grade bei Blutkönigin Lana´thel, ihr könnt unseren Magier Lashar zuschauen!


tante edith sagt das technische Probleme scheiße sind!


----------



## Sheed (21. Januar 2010)

/push

Heute wieder Blutkönigin 

Link ist auf der 1. Seite


----------



## Dropz (21. Januar 2010)

juhu decimate liveraid endlich mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

OHA NICE SCHADEN


----------



## Dropz (21. Januar 2010)

plötzlich stream off? auch bei euch?


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

Jez isser offline


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

WIPE^^schade


----------



## Dropz (21. Januar 2010)

hardcorelagg?


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> hardcorelagg?



 und wie


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

?? O Standbild


----------



## Dropz (21. Januar 2010)

autsch am ende ein lagg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

xD Fast hatten sie ihn


----------



## Dropz (21. Januar 2010)

sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Königin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^(-.-)^^


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

ABer jez ich Drück die DAUMEN


----------



## Dropz (21. Januar 2010)

Dranke schrieb:


> ABer jez ich Drück die DAUMEN



/sign
VIEL GLÜCK!


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

Bei 10 % HARDCORE LAGG'S und wipe....DAS WAR VORHIN aber JETZT DOWN


----------



## Dropz (21. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau! gogo decimate gogo


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> genau! gogo decimate gogo



GOOGOO( ) ( )


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

DIe königin hat nur noch die hälfte


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

Jez aber KEIN LAG!!


----------



## Dropz (21. Januar 2010)

neeein schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> neeein schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mano^^ schon wieder immer dort


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

SO bin dann ma OFFLINE hier auf dem PC ich komme vlt später noch ma mit dem IPOD TOUCH hier ins Foren...kann vom Ipod leider keine Liveshow verfolgen^^


----------



## Dropz (21. Januar 2010)

ich guck auch nurnoch den try 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also legt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerasan (21. Januar 2010)

Huhu
könnt ihr mir vll ne frage pls beantworte =)?
beim Mage wird die gebietsinfo in anderen buchstaben und die DMG zahlen auch in na anderen Schrift als die normale angezeigt,welches
Addon is das??? bzw wie heißt es?

Danke schon ma!

MfG Esto


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> Huhu
> könnt ihr mir vll ne frage pls beantworte =)?
> beim Mage wird die gebietsinfo in anderen buchstaben und die DMG zahlen auch in na anderen Schrift als die normale angezeigt,welches
> Addon is das??? bzw wie heißt es?
> ...



Ja das möchte ich auch wissen , Das UI wo der hat...der hatte da sicher eine Woche bearbeitungs zeit^^is echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (21. Januar 2010)

Lashar hat sein eigenes UI gemacht


----------



## Dranke (21. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> _Lashar_ hat sein eigenes UI gemacht



wer is Lashar der magier?


----------



## Dropz (21. Januar 2010)

ja ist aber doch eine sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Troll Maga) und ich hab mal den link wiedergesucht hier ist er Das UI vom decimate Mage


----------



## Dropz (21. Januar 2010)

naja bin dann mal weg viel glück noch decimate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (22. Januar 2010)

Leider nicht gepackt, nächste Woche gehts weiter! :-)

Sonntag gibts PdOK.


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (25. Januar 2010)

wieso is stream offline?


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (25. Januar 2010)

schade jetz wollt ichs mir auch mal anschauen wie ihr den bossen einheizt und jetz is der stream offline.

is heute euer raid abgesagt oder gibts technische probleme ?


----------



## osamne (28. Januar 2010)

/push Anub Heroic 25er 50trys left


----------



## Rysuss (28. Januar 2010)

Leider alles offline -.-


----------



## osamne (8. Februar 2010)

/push 

Wenn alles gut läuft sind wir gleich bei Arthas schaut rein!!!


----------



## Gerti (8. Februar 2010)

osamne schrieb:


> /push
> 
> Wenn alles gut läuft sind wir gleich bei Arthas schaut rein!!!



Kack lags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Allies vor ICC killen, wenn man nicht reinkommt ist auch gemein!


----------



## Holoas (8. Februar 2010)

Hab kein Ton, ihr auch ned ?


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Seit wann hat Arthas Brüste? oO


----------



## Mirano (8. Februar 2010)

gz zum kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt jetzt arthas oder noch ein wing?


----------



## osamne (8. Februar 2010)

Wir müssen jetzt noch den Professor legen und haben 3 Trys über dann können wir zu Arthas.


----------



## Mirano (8. Februar 2010)

na dann gl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habt ihr dann nur 3 trys für arthas?




GZZ


----------



## Holoas (8. Februar 2010)

Gz leute


----------



## Daryst (8. Februar 2010)

Gratz zum erfolgreichen try


----------



## Mirano (8. Februar 2010)

da steht der lichking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






bzw sitzt...


----------



## osamne (8. Februar 2010)

Leider jetzt nur noch einen Try für Arthas -.-


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Oh da oben sitzt er und holt sich Frostbeulen am Allerwertesten. Jetzt kommt es wohl drauf an. ^^


----------



## Artemos (8. Februar 2010)

GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich zum Endboss geschafft gratuliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bingbongbing (8. Februar 2010)

der liegt ;D


----------



## YesButNoButYes (8. Februar 2010)

Wieso um alles in der Welt springt er da runter?


----------



## Petersburg (8. Februar 2010)

YesButNoButYes schrieb:


> Wieso um alles in der Welt springt er da runter?



Ich würd mal sagen... hmmm vielleicht aus Spaß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





...Ich habe den Arthas Kill verpasst *schäm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Harper (8. Februar 2010)

Hab ihr Arthas jetzt schon down? oder ist das noch der stream und keinen wiederholung? =D


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Und warum gehts nicht weiter? Angst vor der eigenen Courage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (8. Februar 2010)

Nun habt doch etwas Respekt vor dem Geisselkönig. =P


----------



## Rysuss (8. Februar 2010)

Greift ihr heute noch an, oder dauert das noch ne weile ?? =(


----------



## Daryst (8. Februar 2010)

Ist doch ein Vid von ner Gilde auf buffed, da kannse dir den Kampf auch schnell durchspulen xD


----------



## YesButNoButYes (8. Februar 2010)

Bald 200 Zuschauer. Hut ab!


----------



## Artemos (8. Februar 2010)

Schätze mal sie gehn jetz die gesaaaaaammte Taktik durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(was bei dem ja nicht grade wenig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bummrar (8. Februar 2010)

laame...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simony (8. Februar 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> laame...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was erwartest du denn bei noch einem austehenden Try?


----------



## Artemos (8. Februar 2010)

YesButNoButYes schrieb:


> Bald 200 Zuschauer. Hut ab!



Letztens bei Seuchenmord warens soweit ich mich erinner 1400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sie versuchen halt das beste aus diesem Try zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (8. Februar 2010)

simony schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn bei noch einem austehenden Try?



dass er genutzt wird


----------



## Daryst (8. Februar 2010)

Gibt halt auch Leute, die ihn wohl ohne Taktik legen und sich nicht besprechen siehe Bummrar xD


----------



## Bummrar (8. Februar 2010)

Daryst schrieb:


> Gibt halt auch Leute, die ihn wohl ohne Taktik legen und sich nicht besprechen siehe Bummrar xD



just stfu.. ich hab bloß gesagt dass mir langweilig is weil nix passiert und ihr whinet gleich alle rum mein gott oO


----------



## simony (8. Februar 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> just stfu.. ich hab bloß gesagt dass mir langweilig is weil nix passiert und ihr whinet gleich alle rum mein gott oO



WIR whinen rum?
Denk mal drüber nach was du sagst.^^


----------



## Bummrar (8. Februar 2010)

was ist daran whinen wenn ich sag dass mal was passiern soll? oO


----------



## osamne (8. Februar 2010)

Ich denke es ist verständlich das wir den 20minuten Kampf erstmal durchsprechen. Ihr könnt den Stream auch ausschalten wenn ihr keine Lust habt zu warten.


----------



## simony (8. Februar 2010)

osamne schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist verständlich das wir den 20minuten Kampf erstmal durchsprechen. Ihr könnt den Stream auch ausschalten wenn ihr keine Lust habt zu warten.



/sign


----------



## Bummrar (8. Februar 2010)

nö türlich is des klar und das hab ich auch NIE angezweifelt


----------



## Artemos (8. Februar 2010)

*sich Popcorn schnapp und auf Kill wart*

Nix da Osa ich geh nich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daryst (8. Februar 2010)

@Osamne
Manche kennen sowas nicht.
Lasst euch Zeit und erfreut euch an dem LichKing.


----------



## jolk (8. Februar 2010)

Gleich kommt Arthas runter, langsam müsste er euch ja bemerkt haben, und tötet euch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Go Arthas, ich glaub an dich und Frostmourne...


----------



## Artemos (8. Februar 2010)

los gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (8. Februar 2010)

Los geht's. GL


----------



## simony (8. Februar 2010)

Viel Glück First Try INC


----------



## Daryst (8. Februar 2010)

Good Luck


----------



## steels_ (8. Februar 2010)

welche addons benutzt du da alle ?


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

Gogo ich drück euch die daumen =)


----------



## Falathrim (8. Februar 2010)

Das hat bestimmt wehgetan :/


----------



## Mr.Harper (8. Februar 2010)

Würd sagen, das wars dann =/ viel glück beim nächsten mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird schon


----------



## Daryst (8. Februar 2010)

Schade Schade Schade, next time!


----------



## simony (8. Februar 2010)

Schade.


----------



## Artemos (8. Februar 2010)

Hmmm 80% ... geht ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nächste Woche liegt der .)


----------



## Nebola (8. Februar 2010)

Wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haha wie mies wer überlebts ? Wie Mages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (8. Februar 2010)

hätteste fast noch solo geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heribert40k (8. Februar 2010)

Hey, schade das es nicht geklappt hat, habe auch gerade erst als ihr den Try angefangen habt, zugeschaltet. 
Aber eine Frage habe ich noch, Ton hat niemand oder?

lg und viel Glück beim nächsten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (8. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das hat bestimmt wehgetan :/



Weil sie durch eine eisige Klinge ermordet wurden und ihre Seelen aus ihren Körper gesaugt wurden um auf ewig Arthas zu dienen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronLord (8. Februar 2010)

Mannoroth <3


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (10. Februar 2010)

hehe ich schau grad euren live-stream und muss immer grinsen.

den trash vor lady deathwhisper haben wir immer ganz vorsichtig und einzelnd gepullt und ihr veranstaltet ein bomb-feuerwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




viel glück !


----------



## Skandy (11. Februar 2010)

Raidet ihr heute auch was?
Skandy


----------



## neeeeea (14. Februar 2010)

gogo heute ruft Arthas :>


----------



## shadownappi (14. Februar 2010)

Der aufnehmende stirbt ja andauernd ^^


----------



## Nebola (14. Februar 2010)

Ist das bei euch auch so am laggen ?


----------



## Petersburg (14. Februar 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> hab icc25hero schon solo als shadow priesta gemacht



Ich habe icc25hero schon mit meinem Lvl. 1 Ork Hexenmeister Solo gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. Februar 2010)

Lichking wins


----------



## osamne (14. Februar 2010)

/push


----------



## Holoas (14. Februar 2010)

Ich krieg grad kein Bild, sonst hatte ich immer eins


----------



## ThoroNethersturm (14. Februar 2010)

Dat Spiel "Tic Tac Toe" oben rechts is ja mal voll kagge <.< Dat Ding cheatet doch oder so <.< ick verlier da ständig ^^


*Win: 0
Draw: 9
Lose: 14*


----------



## Holoas (14. Februar 2010)

Das Addon welches die Schrift des Schadens ändert heißt übrigens : laFont - yChangeDaFont , und ist hier http://www.wowinterf...angeDaFont.html zu erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Holo


----------



## Holoas (14. Februar 2010)

ThoroNethersturm schrieb:


> Dat Spiel "Tic Tac Toe" oben rechts is ja mal voll kagge <.< Dat Ding cheatet doch oder so <.< ick verlier da ständig ^^
> 
> 
> *Win: 0
> ...



Lol, so gehts mir auch. Egal was du machst, der findet immer wirklich immer nen weg zu gewinnen. Du kannst da nicht gewinnen.


----------



## Toraka' (14. Februar 2010)

du musst nur drawen bis du wieder anfangen darfst, dann kannst du gewinnen...
sehe ich das richtig dass ihr die Val'kyren (<- eigentliche schreibweise) oder wie sie heissen ignoriert?

Edit:
ja so gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...mh, zumindest wenn man nicht wiped...auf der val'kyr von arthas gehauen...autsch


----------



## Nebola (14. Februar 2010)

Holoas schrieb:


> Lol, so gehts mir auch. Egal was du machst, der findet immer wirklich immer nen weg zu gewinnen. Du kannst da nicht gewinnen.



Doch man kann gewinnen, nach 30 Spielen mein Stand.

Wins: 1
Draw: 7
Loose: 22

Naja, aber es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schickedim (14. Februar 2010)

Also ich weis nich was ihr gegen das Tic Tac Toe habt

Win: 10
Draw: 8
Lose: 4

;D


----------



## Holoas (14. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Doch man kann gewinnen, nach 30 Spielen mein Stand.
> 
> Wins: 1
> Draw: 7
> ...



Ja, so sah es bei mir auch aus ^^
Win: 1Draw: 8Lose: 19


----------



## Neonlicht (14. Februar 2010)

Meine Statistik is annehmbar ^^

Win: 3
Draw: 5
Lose: 2



Welchen Modus wird grad geraidet?


----------



## Overskilled (14. Februar 2010)

lich king whipe schade ...


----------



## lordtheseiko (14. Februar 2010)

îs grad 25er leeechking ?


----------



## baumthekaito (14. Februar 2010)

*Win: 1*
Draw: 11
Lose: 66


----------



## Neonlicht (14. Februar 2010)

Hero oder normal 25ger?


----------



## Mirano (14. Februar 2010)

Win: 40

Draw: 6

Lose: 0




auch bei tik tak toe gibts gewinn strategien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (14. Februar 2010)

Win: 10
Draw: 11
Lose: 28 
!!


----------



## Neonlicht (14. Februar 2010)

Hier wird ja mehr über Tic Tac Toe geredet als übern Stream^^

btw: 

Win: 20
Draw: 55
Lose: 27


----------



## lordtheseiko (14. Februar 2010)

Win: 17
Draw: 3
Lose: 0

Das ding kann man hinters Licht führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Broesl (14. Februar 2010)

jo, wie gesagt, tic tac toe is bei weitem kein glücksspiel:

win:100
draw:22
lose:19

wobei ich alles schnell gemacht hab und die nicht wins nur durch kurze unachtsamkeiten bzw. sogar bugs zustande kamen.

[attachment=9919:tictactoe.JPG]


----------



## Mirano (14. Februar 2010)

scheint ne harte nuss zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0re (14. Februar 2010)

Das TicTacToe ist wirklich unbesiegbar^^ Nach 20 Versuchen siehts so aus: 

Win: 4

Draw: 5


Lose: 11


Sobald es anfängt, gewinnt es=) Die ersten 4 durfte ich beginnen




btw. Danke für die Livestreams=)


----------



## Mirano (14. Februar 2010)

einfach 1x in die mitte in dann nochmal am rand in die mitte...^^ dann gehts unentschieden aus


----------



## baumthekaito (14. Februar 2010)

Ihr wiped immer an der schwarzen grütze^^


----------



## biemi (14. Februar 2010)

Kann mir wer sagen wie das Addon heißt mitdem man die Leisten rechts am Rand ausblenden lassen kann und diese nur sichtbar werden wenn man mit der Maus drüber fährt?


----------



## Lashar (16. Februar 2010)

/push

heute abend Arthas 25player - Nächste Woche dann - hopefully - hardmodes :x


----------



## neeeeea (16. Februar 2010)

<3 ventrilo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2010)

biemi schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen wie das Addon heißt mitdem man die Leisten rechts am Rand ausblenden lassen kann und diese nur sichtbar werden wenn man mit der Maus drüber fährt?



Bartender


----------



## Doenerman (16. Februar 2010)

Ich find es echt SUPER LIEB das sich einige die Mühe machen,
und Streams veröffentlichen.

Super Fetten Dank dafür und macht weiter so !!!


----------



## Daryst (16. Februar 2010)

Heute liegt er wa^^


----------



## ibbi (16. Februar 2010)

wieviel hp hatn arthas im 10er nh/hero//// 25 nh /hero
weiß das wer?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> wieviel hp hatn arthas im 10er nh/hero//// 25 nh /hero
> weiß das wer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



im 25er hero 105 mio 6..k und paar kleine


----------



## ibbi (16. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> im 25er hero 105 mio 6..k und paar kleine



dankööö


Win: 0
Draw: 9
Lose: 25

-.-


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (16. Februar 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> ich will auch tic tac toe bitte link oder was auch immer!




Dann geh auf die Interseite die der TE vorne gepostet hat, warte bis die Seite geladen ist und "genieße"...

(Rechts oben)


MFG
Pala


----------



## osamne (16. Februar 2010)

Doenerman schrieb:


> Ich find es echt SUPER LIEB das sich einige die Mühe machen,
> und Streams veröffentlichen.
> 
> Super Fetten Dank dafür und macht weiter so !!!



Danke!


----------



## Naldina (16. Februar 2010)

das mit den leisten kann man bei jedem aktionsleisten addon einstellen, ich habs zb bei bartender


----------



## Daryst (16. Februar 2010)

Win: 5
Draw: 10
Lose: 3

xD


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2010)

omg wegen diesem Tic Tac Toe könnte ich austicken, am Anfang ok, paar mal gewonnen, so 6-7 mal, dann auf einmal kam mir das wie cheaten vor.

Ich setze mein erstes X, er sein O, dann ich mein 2 X steht da "Lose" WTF der "NPC" setzt ein O und gewinnt ? Wooot ? o.O

Und sobald der "NPC" die Runde anfängt, ist die Gewinnchance = 1 %, weil EGAL wo du hinsetzt, er gewinnt, weil er JEDE Runde gleich beginnt.

Ein O in eine Ecke, danach genau gegen über, und dann in die 3 Ecke, schon hat er 2 Möglichkeiten zu gewinnen. Und egal wo du setzt er gewinnt trozdem. =/

Edit: WTF, jetzt habe ich so gespielt das Unentschieden rauskommt, also "Draw". und was steht da ? Lose, genau. Weil wenn keiner Gwinnt verliere ich ja.


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> ich hoffe deine mami kommt gleich und hat den bösen tic tac toe man -.-



Was willst du denn von mir ?

Ich sage nur wie seltsam bei mir das Spiel abläuft.


----------



## Haramann (16. Februar 2010)

Win: 1
Draw: 16
Lose: 30 oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Stream geht bei mir net, was für nen PLayer braucht man den da?


----------



## Shadowforce2 (16. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ein O in eine Ecke, danach genau gegen über, und dann in die 3 Ecke, schon hat er 2 Möglichkeiten zu gewinnen. Und egal wo du setzt er gewinnt trozdem. =/



so müsste das dann aussehehen:

 OI_I_
 _IXI_
 _I_IO

demnach bist du an der Reihe.
also machst du das so:

 OI_I_
 _IXI_
 _IXIO

und tada: unentschieden und du fängst wieder an


----------



## Pudding00 (9. März 2010)

wann macht ihr den mal wieder ein livestream?


----------

